# Remote Coding Supervisors



## taylorking14 (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi all! 

I am a remote coder, currently working as a Pro-Fee coder. I am just curious about some opinions. If there are any remote coding supervisors in here that would share your experience as such. I have had great success with my, so far short lived, career. I often feel confused how I have gotten so lucky finding great coding positions. I have a personal goal to obtain a supervisor or manager role within the next five years. Before I jump on this though, I wanted some advice or opinions on how you think remotely managing works for you. 

Thanks!


----------



## jefoskett (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey Taylor, 
Being a supervisor is way more than just the work of a coder... it requires being able to be fair to employees and to be supportive of others. It's about being a mentor and a guide for others when they need it. Although some supervisors/managers might be considered subject matter experts in pro fee coding, the scope is much broader than that being a supervisor... and being responsible for the actions of your staff as their leader.
Managing remotely requires constant collaboration with your team. If you, don't you are often forced to fill in gaps when you don't communicate with staff consistently. As a supervisor/manager/leader, it takes checking in with staff to ensure they have the tools they need to be successful. 

Here is an article to provide some perspective: https://www.aapc.com/blog/31923-inspire-through-leadership/

Best of luck in your future!!


----------



## taylorking14 (Jan 17, 2022)

Thank you for your response!


----------

